# windows live id ändern



## 19master94 (19. Oktober 2010)

*windows live id ändern*

Hi

ich kann Windows liv nicht richtig nutzen da ich als ich mich angemeldet hab  angegeb hatte das ich nicht volljärig binn und deshaöb musste ich auch meiner mutter ein id machen für Jugendschutz.
Kann ich das jetzt irgend wie so einstellen das jugendschutz abgeschaltet ist oder wäre das strafbar ich bin nämlich noch nicht volljährig

danke für antworten


----------



## Infin1ty (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: windows live id ändern*

Seit wann gibts da so ne Option ? Als ich mich da angemeldet
habe gabs sowas auch noch nicht, ist doch unsinnig ?!

Was genau bewirkt der denn ? Werden alle laut Microschrott
"unanständigen und jugendgefährdende" Wörter und Emails etc. zensiert oder was  Oder was meinst du damit ?

Und warum solltest du dich strafbar machen  Niemand wird
je bei Microsoft überprüfen können ob dein Geburtsdatum richtig
ist. Und selbst wenn, du könntest dich ja auch vertippt o.ä. haben


----------



## >ExX< (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: windows live id ändern*

Also, ich hatte das selbe Problem.
Und zwar hatte ich mein Geburtsdatum in dem Fenster eingegeben, und dann  auf "erstelllen" oder was auch immer geklickt, und dann kam das mit dem Jugendschutz wie du ja auch gesagt hast.

Dann hab ich mit gedacht, schließte das Fenster und tippst Daten nochmal ein, aber nix da.
Selbst nach Pc ausschlaten etc, konnte ich meine vorher eingegebenen Daten nicht mehr ändern.

Selbst als ich ein komplett neues  Konto erstellen wollte, konnte ich das Datum nicht mehr ändern.
Also ich habs nicht geschafft das Datum zu ändern, aber ich kennne das Passwort meines Vaters^^

Einzigste Versuch wäre ein neues Konto zu erstellen


----------



## 19master94 (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: windows live id ändern*

also ich kenne das passwort meiner eltern auch und hab auch schon eingestellt das mir jeder ne freundschalfteinladug schicken kann und sowas. Aber ich kann irgend wie nich mal mein alter ändern um mir z.b. den trailer von bioshock 2 runterlade


----------



## Gast XXXX (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: windows live id ändern*

Dann erstelle dir doch einfach einen neuen Account.


----------



## >ExX< (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: windows live id ändern*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Dann erstelle dir doch einfach einen neuen Account.




Genau das wollte ich auch, konnte ich aber nicht, da die ersten Daten gespeichert waren, konnte keine anderen mehr eingeben -.-


----------



## Gast XXXX (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: windows live id ändern*

Das ja komisch ich konnte mir einen erstellen? 

Andere email-adresse und nen neuen Benutzernamen und das wars. *denk*


----------



## >ExX< (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: windows live id ändern*

Ich hatte mir auch extra eine andere E-Mail Adresse eingerichtet()
Aber ich konnte partou nicht den Feldinhalt ändern, es ging einfach nicht.

Einmal etwas in das Feld eingegeben war es für immer da.
Das einzigse was man versuchen könnnte ist, windows live zu deinstallieren, und neu zu installieren.

Ansonsten hätte ich keine andere Idee -.-


----------



## Gast XXXX (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: windows live id ändern*

Stimmt, nur bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher ob ich das damals auch noch gemacht habe. Ist halt schon länger her und man wird im Alter so vergesslich.


----------



## >ExX< (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: windows live id ändern*

Also Nomad sagte dass es "damals" die Kontrolle noch nciht gab ^^


----------



## Nomad (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: windows live id ändern*

Ja ist ja auch so^^ Als ich vor (puuuh schwere Frage) 1 Jahr oder so den erstellt hab, da war das auch ned.^^ Sonst hätt ich das ja nicht behauptet. Obwohl, bei mir weiß man ja nie. 

Mein einer Kumpel hat allerdings auch das Problem. Vll. ist das ja wirklich neu.  Achja und wenn nicht macht ihr ein Offline-Profil.  Da war das nicht (hab nämlich am WE einen erstellt.^^).


----------



## >ExX< (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: windows live id ändern*

Wie kann man denn nen Offline Profil erstellen?


----------



## Nomad (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: windows live id ändern*

Ich glaub, auf "neues Profil erstellen" klicken und bei einem Lizenvertrag ganz unten steht dann "Lokales Profil erstellen".


----------



## 19master94 (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: windows live id ändern*

aber offline profil mag ich ned da ich online zocken mächte kann ich wenigstens mein alter ändern damit ich sachen ab 18 downloaden kann


----------



## Nomad (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: windows live id ändern*

Bist du denn schon 18? 



			
				19master94 schrieb:
			
		

> aber offline profil mag ich ned


Ja, aber wer das gerne wissen möchte weiß es nun.


----------



## F1nn (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: windows live id ändern*

Hey,

Als ich meinen Account vor ca nem' Jahr erstellt habe, musste ich auch noch kein Alter eingeben. Aber was bewirkt das alter denn genau? Blockiert es alle Downloads ab 18 oder nur, wenn man etwas über www.Windows.live.de (gibts das überhaupt) herunterladen muss? 
Ihr wisst schon was ich meine. Hoffe ich 

Lg, F1nn


----------



## Nomad (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: windows live id ändern*

Hat so den Anschein, dass dies genau das verhindert. Also Spiele, die noch nicht (laut USK) für einen geeignet sind oder Trailers, Videos oder anderes anzugucken. 

Und wenn du jz schon der dritte bist, der das vor rund einem Jahr noch nicht hatte, dann muss das einfach ne Neuerung sein! 

Allerdings frag ich mich, was machen denn Erwachsene (also 18-jährige)? Müssen die auch die E-Mail ihrer Eltern eingeben?  Glaub ich nicht, deswegen tipp ich mal, man muss bei der Altersabfrage (wenn es die da gibt bei Windows Live) einfach mal ein wenig lügen.


----------



## 19master94 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: windows live id ändern*

ich würde gerne mein alter ändern nur weiß ich nicht wie das geht und hab auch noch nichts gefunden.

Also ich denke das wenn amn 18 jahre ist dass man dann nicht die E-mail angeben muss


----------



## >ExX< (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: windows live id ändern*

Installier Windoof Live mal neu, oder versuch dich mal bei  xbox.com manuell anzumelden irgendwie.


----------



## 19master94 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: windows live id ändern*

wenn ich mich neu anmelde kann ich dann mein konto löschen und bleiben meine Spielstände erhalten und kann ich sie auch wieder mit dem anderen konto verwenden?


----------



## 19master94 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: windows live id ändern*

ich hab ein großes problem

hab jetzt mein altes konto gelöscht und ein neues erstellt das hat aucg funktioniert.
Hab dann Formel 1 2010 gestartet und jetzt steht das der Schlüssel für das spiel schon für ein Konnto benutzt wurde.

muss ich jetzt alle spiele neu kaufen oder was muss ich tun?

bin sehr verzweifelt    bitte helft mir

bitte helft mir denn 50 euro könnte man auch sinnvoller ausgeben. wenn es eine andere methode als neu kaufen gibt


----------



## >ExX< (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: windows live id ändern*

Melde dich bei dem Publisher oder Entwickler von dem Spiel, einfach mal E-Mail hinschicken oder anrufen.


----------



## 19master94 (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: windows live id ändern*

kann man das spiel auch ohne windows live spielen z.B. über steam?
denn dann ist das mit der live id ja alles egal und ich spar 50 euro oder?

also beim support anrufen bringt nichts da musste nur ewig warten


----------



## >ExX< (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: windows live id ändern*

hmmm  keine Ahnung, ich weis aber dass Nomad das Game hat, frag den mal am besten, oder du schaust mal im F1 sammelthread nach, oder du fragst da mal


----------



## 19master94 (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: windows live id ändern*

also hir (Games for Windows Live / STeam: Sind Spiele fix an Account gebunden? - ForumBase) steht ds dirt 2 an einen account gefesslet ist also neu kauf. 

Was mir jetzt noch bleibt ist: 50 euro weniger und die einsicht das es das nicht wert war.


----------



## Nomad (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: windows live id ändern*

Da bin ich wieder wie gerufen. 

Das ist eine schwere Frage.  Du kannst das mal mit dem OfflineProfil erstellen versuchen.... Den CD-Key muss man ja während der Installation eingeben. Dann kannst du es immerhin spielen und speichern.


----------



## >ExX< (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: windows live id ändern*

Ich weis nur, das man bei Dirt 2 zum speichern bei windows live angemeldet sein muss, man kann natürlich auch so zocken, aber mit dem Offline Profil könnte es gehen ^^


----------



## Nomad (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: windows live id ändern*

Nicht nur "könnte". Das funzt auch.^^


----------



## 19master94 (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: windows live id ändern*

aber ich möchte online spielen und das geht ja mit einem offline profil nicht


----------



## >ExX< (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: windows live id ändern*

Hast du schonmal windows live deinstalliert, und version 3.0 manuell installiert?
Bei mir hats zumindest geholfen


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: windows live id ändern*

man kann bei games for windows live ein *Offline account anlegen* das war immer möglich,bei der anmeldung neues konto erstellen,text runterscrollen und kurz vor dem ende steht da ein offline account ertsellen.
früher stand das noch ganz oben bei der AGB.
das dies geändert wurde ist absicht,im übrigen wie haste den die win live id gelöscht ?
meines wissens geht das garnicht und ich meine nicht nur die anmeldedaten vom rechner löschen sondern den account löschen bei microsoft.


----------



## 19master94 (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: windows live id ändern*

ne mach ich jetzt danke
aber es ist doch so das ich das spiel nur für ein konto anmelden kann und da hilft doch auch keine neue Version


----------



## Nomad (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: windows live id ändern*

Ja, dann:


			
				>ExX< schrieb:
			
		

> Melde dich bei dem Publisher oder Entwickler von dem Spiel, einfach mal E-Mail hinschicken oder anrufen.


bleibt dir nur das übrig. Ich weiß jetzt keinen Weg außer den. 
Hmm, du hast ja den Account gelöscht... Daher würde ich sagen, dass der Key weg ist. Ist MEINE VERMUTUNG!

Edit:


> man kann bei games for windows live ein *Offline account anlegen*


Das sage ich doch die ganze Zeit schon.


----------



## >ExX< (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: windows live id ändern*

Aber normalerweise ist der Key ja für das Game und nicht für Windows Live 

Auf jeden Fall ist Windows Live mal wieder ein totaler Reinfall des Konzerns


----------



## 19master94 (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: windows live id ändern*

ich finde es blöd das man nicht daraufhingewisen wird wenn man seinen acount löscht

ist das der richtige download
Games for Windows – LIVE - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## >ExX< (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: windows live id ändern*

Kannnst ja ersmal die Version ausprobieren, und wenn das nich läuft , dann versuch V 3.0
Aber schau mal auf die Bewertung bei Chip von Windows Live, das ist eindeutig


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: windows live id ändern*

nochmal der account ist nicht gelöscht,du hast nur die anmeldedaten vom PC gelöscht
sofern du deinen nick noch weisst und die email die hinterlegt wurde kannste das passwort ändern.oder die sicherheitsfrage,die macht man immer bei einer neuen @hotmail oder @live


----------



## 19master94 (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: windows live id ändern*

wo bekomm ich die 3.0


----------



## >ExX< (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: windows live id ändern*

Hier bekommst du Version  3.0 ^^


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: windows live id ändern*

Get the Games for Windows - LIVE Client
Und deine live ID existiert noch.du brauchst e-mail und passwort anmelden und dein f1 2010 hatt wieder archievsments.und dann kann man den gamertag umziehen zu einer anderen Win live ID,siehe XBOX360.ist nichts anderes


----------



## 19master94 (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: windows live id ändern*

geht auch ned. ich glaub ich muss die spile neu kaufen


----------



## >ExX< (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: windows live id ändern*

hast schon version 3.0 UND 3.3 versucht?
Pc mal neugestartet?^^


----------



## 19master94 (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: windows live id ändern*

muss ich erst das windows live deinsatllieren befor ich das von "byaliar" runterlade


----------



## >ExX< (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: windows live id ändern*

also deinstallieren und runterladen kannste ja gleichzeitig machen.
aber ich würde erst deinstallieren,  und dann das neue installieren^^


----------



## 19master94 (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: windows live id ändern*

schon gemacht und jetzt einfach alte zugangs daten eingeben

edit: hab mich jetzt mit den alten zugansdaten angemeldet aber ich koome dann in meinen neuen account

edit2: @bayliar ich hab mich abgemeldet nicht nur die dateien auf den pc gelöscht.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: windows live id ändern*

man kann sich wieder anmelden,soweit ich weiss löscht Microsoft die e-mail konten nicht.oder musst dies auch benachrichtigen,etwa über die hinterlegte mail addresse.


----------



## 19master94 (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: windows live id ändern*

und wie kann ich mich jetzt wieder anmelden


----------



## 19master94 (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: windows live id ändern*

ich hab mich bei microsoft gemeldet und die sagten ich solle den anweisungen auf der Seite volgen
https://windowslivehelp.com/PasswordReset.aspx


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: windows live id ändern*

genau das meinte ich,die e-mail addresse sollte man kennen und ein e antwort haben für die geheimfrage bzw eine e-mail zugeschickt bekommen,falls hinterlegt..wenn nicht geheimfrage
beides nicht zur hand,dann musste telefonieren.ansonsten ???????????????????


----------



## AchtBit (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: windows live id ändern*

Ich verzichte immer auf die Online Erfolgspunkte. Dafür muss ich meinen Spielstand nicht an GFWL binden und kann die Profile übertragen, online aktivieren oder offline aktivieren.

Offline Profile konnen natürlich Online aktiviert werden.

Übrigens, Umzug Gamertag kostet Kohle bzw. Punkte. 600P glaub ich.


----------



## Hoopster (25. August 2011)

*AW: windows live id ändern*

ist es möglich die e-mailadresse zu ändern??


----------

